# Run Batch File within Access 2003



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if it is possible to run a btach file when Access 2003 is opened?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Now I have never done this in Access but have done something similar in Excel. I have a Macro in Excel that creates a batch file and runs the batch file.

I would assume you could do the same thing in Access. From what I read about access if you call the macro Autoexec, it will run when Access is launched.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You may want to ask a moderator to move this thread to Business Applications. There is alot of Office gurus in there. That is where I get all the help I need with MS Office.


----------

